# Tamiya scale 1/14 trucks



## RVREVO (Apr 27, 2009)

Am surprised no title for the RC Trucks.

My late father build three of these whilst he was fighting cancer.

Got a video of him driving around the house with a Scania.

Richard k


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

...........


----------



## RVREVO (Apr 27, 2009)

Awesome.

We have currently packed them away.

In his final months he was trying to create pipe carriers for thecflatbed trailer.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

..........


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Well it has been 14 years since most these forums were set up! You would think someone would have noticed that before. 

I will do a few searches to see what is out there on truck threads.

The only feedback I have ever gotten is regarding the for sale/trade sections. Still not sure why it has its own forum and so many different subforums, but I do have a work order in with VS Adm to remove the panjo overlay.

Anything else on anyone elses mind? If needed, I can trim this out to be its on thread.


LMK - MFR


----------



## RVREVO (Apr 27, 2009)

I don't mind. Am flexible.

I also collect quality tinplate model cars that look real, or have features.

Got a couple of tractors that came my way that you would wind up with a key and change gears to make it go faster or go in reverse.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing the tin type when you get around to them. I didnt search every post, but going by thread titles all the other ones that mention trucks are on off road or racing set ups. I am sure there are some buried in other topics though.

You should look at https://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/members/132257-dominicm.html posts though. Currently he is doing primarily air craft, but on occasion he will do one on r/c shows that have remarkable semi truck action and construction work going on. Fascinating to watch. :cheers2:


----------

